# Beans in a Lang warming box



## atcnick (May 15, 2011)

How do you guys cook beans in the warming box of a Lang smoker?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2011)

Wish I had an answer for you,I have this








   I put mine on top of the FireBox, You may be able to fit it in the warmer at the bottom
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





hope you get an answer soon ,I want to see
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As always...


----------

